# NY (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NY (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge area)
Contact: mbrooklyn83 @aol.com (no space in email)

Hairless and blue baby rats for adoption, 6 weeks old:


























Bottom picture is an earlier picture.

Please contact Millie for information: mbrooklyn83 @aol.com (no space in email)

Thank you,
posted for Millie by Raquel


----------

